# Zymol Royale.. killer on black ?



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I do have 8oz of Zymol Royale but only used it once. I have this sweet black BMW 2011 to detail soon and was wondering if it would be a killer combo?

or should I stick to somethign like crystal rock / Black label ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well that's a hell of a selection to choose from :argie:

How do you rate the Black Label btw? May be my next purchase.......


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

frankiman said:


> I do have 8oz of Zymol Royale but only used it once. I have this sweet black BMW 2011 to detail soon and was wondering if it would be a killer combo?
> 
> or should I stick to somethign like crystal rock / Black label ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


With out good prep whatever wax dont mean nothing.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Not sure if serious..

I hope you will be charging a few hundred extra if you do use the Royale!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

chapppers11 said:


> Not sure if serious..
> 
> I hope you will be charging a few hundred extra if you do use the Royale!


totally serious, I also have vintage. the only one missing would propably be desire or project 97 I guess.. And I don't charge hundred. In fact, it's my pleasure to do it but I try to use Royale only on ''special'' car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any of the above on well preppared paint


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

alxg said:


> Well that's a hell of a selection to choose from :argie:
> 
> How do you rate the Black Label btw? May be my next purchase.......


Review to come.. Just did 4x4 vs Shield. Next review to-do list will be Black Label. I would highly rate and this is coming from a guy who have about 40 wax including the one I name previously :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have all the above and Royale is a great wax , it isnt a patch on KoreDark on black personally and i cant explain why it just doesnt leave as oily a looked finish i associate with Koredark but Royale has always worked best for me over HDCleanse , i know its a side by side product but it works , Royale has always given me the best looks on Dark greys , Titaniums and darker blues.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I have all the above and Royale is a great wax , it isnt a patch on KoreDark on black personally and i cant explain why it just doesnt leave as oily a looked finish i associate with Koredark but Royale has always worked best for me over HDCleanse , i know its a side by side product but it works , Royale has always given me the best looks on Dark greys , Titaniums and darker blues.


I don't know if it was you but I remember reading on DW that royale was ''insane'' on white. i do have hd cleanse.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

frankiman said:


> I don't know if it was you but I remember reading on DW that royale was ''insane'' on white. i do have hd cleanse.


It worked well on my old VXR yes...


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks so far for the comment


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Its a lovely wax and edit (I dont have Black label) re reading my original post.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> It worked well on my old VXR yes...


That's the best white colour car I have ever seen, so much reflection and depth, you certainly have a massive skill in this field, it shows :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

frankiman said:


> . And I don't charge hundred. In fact, it's my pleasure to do it


Hats off to you fella, I understand exactly where you're coming from :thumb:

Which ever way you go it will look stunning.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I've used Royale on my last black car & it looked great, i currently have a coat of CR on the black Boxster & it also looks great..

I would tend to agree with Marc that it just looks soo much better on my grey metallic Land Cruiser, & my last dark blue Cooper, it just looks much deeper.

I'm yet to be blown away with anything on black...may have to try KoreDark.... 

EDIT: hmmm not at that price I won't be....:doublesho spent far too much of late...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dennis said:


> With out good prep whatever wax dont mean nothing.





-Kev- said:


> any of the above on well preppared paint


I think it's safe to say he's going to be prepping the paint.... :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Black label is a classic fit for black paint,
i would cleanse it with racglaze pink glaze and two layers of black label..
i promise you the owner gonna kiss you in places you didnt even know existed..


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I know for Black Label, I use it more but from the opinions I'm getting it seems like Royale have something on lighter and metallic color more than black.

Guess RBlack label will be the choice for this one. I did a similar BMW ( without carbon add-ons) with Crystal Rock so I know the kind of depth ( you know that little extra..) I can achieve with Crystal Rock. I thought it would be fun to compare with either royale or black label this time.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Mr Face said:


> Hats off to you fella, I understand exactly where you're coming from :thumb:
> 
> Which ever way you go it will look stunning.


I appreciate your comment and seriously, if I wanted to make the most money out of my detailing, I wouldn't have 40 waxes in my collection( Maybe 2-3..). So, when the customer is nice with me and/or I feel I did a great job/car look great I don't mind upgrading for a ''higher-end'' wax without any extra cost. That's also a happy surprise for the customer every time and that smile they give me is worth more than the extra I would charge.

I just love and enjoy using these wax.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The best finish I've seen on Black is BOS. 

Sadly the oils can wash away so I definitely label it as a show wax. Always best with something like a Shield/BOS combo or Z2/BOS combo if you need a little durability.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think my battered old Jeep looks OK with Royale on it...










:thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I would have to say that Zymöl Vintage Glaze™ is the most optically clear Carnauba wax I've used, applied with bare hands; its glow has got to be seen to be believed.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> I would have to say that Zymöl Vintage Glaze™ is the most optically clear Carnauba wax I've used, applied with bare hands; its glow has got to be seen to be believed.





The Cueball said:


> I think my battered old Jeep looks OK with Royale on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two are making me want to go & crack out the Vintage


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Try Vintage it is very nice on black.

I also use royale on silver and light cars, on darker colours i use vintage as it makes the flakes popping and the beading is the best i have ever seen


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

A nice thread from mark/raceglaze on a black merc getting the Blacklabel treatment..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196207


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

nortonski said:


> You two are making me want to go & crack out the Vintage


LOL Lee, I did yesterday. :car:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

ronwash said:


> A nice thread from mark/raceglaze on a black merc getting the Blacklabel treatment..
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196207


yeah mate, I know! There's also this thread :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264114

The owner told me he want the wettest look possible for his jet back and that he don't mind if I apply 4 coat and charge a bit more for that. Will propably end up doing 3 coat of black label because I believe it's the wettest wax I have ( CR more about depth and zymol more about optical reflection)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

frankiman said:


> yeah mate, I know! There's also this thread :
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264114
> 
> The owner told me he want the wettest look possible for his jet back and that he don't mind if I apply 4 coat and charge a bit more for that. Will propably end up doing 3 coat of black label because I believe it's the wettest wax I have ( CR more about depth and zymol more about optical reflection)


Go with blacklabel,
id prefer CR on dark grey or dark blue when depth is needed to make the paint more special,
black,white,sky/sea blue is more of blacklabel job to my choise,
what glaze are you going with?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

swissvax cleaner fluid.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

frankiman said:


> swissvax cleaner fluid.


If youre going with blacklabel i suggest youll get some Raceglaze glaze thats working very very well with blacklabel
and a better glaze/cleanser then SV cleaner fluid for itself.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Black label it was!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

ronwash said:


> If youre going with blacklabel i suggest youll get some Raceglaze glaze thats working very very well with blacklabel
> and a better glaze/cleanser then SV cleaner fluid for itself.


I will have to talk to Mark!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

frankiman said:


> Black label it was!


Stunning work,it really looks :argie:,
is there more pic ??


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Stunning work,it really looks :argie:,
> is there more pic ??


Sure mate, but I can't really post it because I need a sponsor. However, it will be in the raceglaze's section.:thumb:

Now, I just need more time to finish the write-up and uploading all of the 90 pictures


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Here,s the whole thread!!

http://montrealracing.com/forums/sh...g-2-different-mess-Showroom-correction-3-days


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Mate,one of the best work ive seen!!
there is no detail missed..
car looks Absolutly stunning.
:thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

chapppers11 said:


> Not sure if serious..
> 
> I hope you will be charging a few hundred extra if you do use the Royale!


just for you man, I put up some of my collection in this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3504351&postcount=188


----------

